# Γουίλιαμ Μόρις, Ένα όνειρο (Ημερολόγιο του ΣΜΕΔ για το 2018)



## rogne (Dec 16, 2017)

Κυκλοφόρησε το Ημερολόγιο του ΣΜΕΔ για το 2018

Μπορείτε να το προμηθευτείτε από τα γραφεία του Συλλόγου, από αυτοοργανωμένους χώρους και γραφεία σωματείων σε όλη την Ελλάδα, καθώς και, από Σάββατο 16/12, σε επιλεγμένα βιβλιοπωλεία στο κέντρο της Αθήνας (Ναυτίλος, Εναλλακτικό Βιβλιοπωλείο, Εκδόσεις των Συναδέλφων). Σύντομα θα είναι διαθέσιμο και στην επαρχία.

http://www.smed.gr/2017/12/2018_13.html (η ανάρτηση θα ανανεώνεται αναφορικά με τα σημεία πώλησης).


----------

